# YM 2310 questions



## gregnoh (Apr 16, 2017)

I have never owned anything other than a ford 2 or 9N, but am looking at a Yanmar YM 2310. I want something I can run a tiller with. I am going to look at this next week and kinda want to know what I should be on the lookout for. Would also appreciate ANY feedback you Yanmar owners might have. Thank you in advance.

Greg


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

See a number of these around. From back in the 80's, so support is generally from the owner, or an independent shop. Very good tractor, modern even by today's standards, powershift that is among the best ever made. Engine is more durable than most.

Make sure you have a ROPS for safety, the center of gravity is higher than what you are used to operating, and even though the power rating is similar to the old Fords, the torque is 30% greater. 

Hoye Tractor has the manuals and most parts for these too. Operate it correctly, keep it serviced and it will be running longer than most new tractors.

Read the Operators Manual regarding range to operate when tilling so you do not overload the transmission. Like any diesel they are never to be lugged, so pay attention to the operating RPM and shift accordingly.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

1st of all...Welcome to the the Family(forum)....

I bought a YM276D last fall to replace a JD850 I had.....Love both tractors, but LOVE my 276D....I have a 48" 3pt tiller, after 2 trips thru the garden, put the tranny in Creeper gear, that 276 will bury the tiller. Measured it and it is tilling 15" deep, I Kid you not....

My lil' Ford 1210 is a nice mowing tractor, but it Hated that tiller...

You Can Not go Wrong buying a Yanmar Tractor and I Love my 4wd....a 276 is a 27hp tractor

edro:Smokin'edro:


----------

